# Update on GPU3



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 25, 2010)




----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 25, 2010)

Still waiting for F@Ati cards


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 25, 2010)

agreed blah dont care need some ati love on the F@H front lol


----------



## bogmali (Apr 25, 2010)

Can't wait for this thing to come out.


----------



## erocker (Apr 25, 2010)

So does this mean that GPU3 is Cuda based and ATi won't work very well, like it hasn't previously? I can pretty much give up hope that there will ever be a good client for ATi cards?


----------



## bogmali (Apr 25, 2010)

I believe it is in the works for a separate ATI client using OpenCL (I read it somewhere).


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 26, 2010)

they will be doing an F@H for ATI and nVidia as both use OpenCL just with slightly different engines 
ie: CUDA for nVidia and Stream for ATI apparently nVidia got their sh!t together with regards to Cuda before AMD/ATI have with stream 

so look forward to some ATI Lovin from F@H very soon


----------

